# Scent Question



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Just wanted some advice on what y'all use for scent block while bow hunting. I think I'm getting winded more than I should...

Thanks!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Mud where are you hunting? There is a reason I ask this.

I hunt in the hill country and have a lot of cedar. Luckily enough I know a guy that works at the cedar mill and he gets me some raw cedar oil. A little dab goes a long way. That being said I also fluff the dirt around me and my blind because it is a natural smell. I use to get winded all the time until I started using these tactics. I am a firm believer in using stuff that is natural to the area you are hunting.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I just in LA Grange area, I currently just spray scent killer on and I'm in a box blind that's has been there for years. Just doesn't seem to work that well


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Personally I don't think you can trick a deer's nose. Be as clean and scent free as possible, but you must use wind to your favor. Rubbing up against branches or anything while walking in leaves a trail, as will leather boots. Rubber boots with your pants legs inside helps a lot.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

WBF also hit on another subject....try and not brush up against anything going to your hunting area. It's easier if you are up off of the ground but where I am at that is darn near impossible. That being said I like to hunt in an area thick with cedar as I will break some branches along the way if I forget my oil


----------



## Jared Bays (Feb 27, 2014)

Mixed with water in a spray bottle. A little bit goes a long way. I probably mix it 4:1, water to vanilla. Works great.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My hunting boots only come on and off in the field. Bring other shoes to wear driving/at camp etc.

Clothes get scent free wash. Stored in vinyl bag. Keep clothes away from coffee and breakfast smells etc. Change when come out of the field.

Wash body and especially hair with a scent free soap. Dry off with a towel that is scent free washed in scent free detergent and marked with a big sharpie that says scent free on the towel. Scent free deodorant. Brush teeth. Your breath is most of your scent. Only eat natural snacks...think granola bars etc....not jerky and snickers. Only have water to drink.

Start scent free regimen days before your hunt. Avoid garlic and other strong smells that will come out in your pores etc.

Walk in cow poop on the way to the stand if you hunt near cows.

Do these things religiously.....then hunt the wind cuz you can't fool their nose. If the wind is wrong don't chance ruining a stand location.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

my brother keeps his hunting clothes in a half empty sack of corn, which I think I will try out. I take a shower with no scent soap, wear rubber boots, and wash my clothes in no scent detergent and air dry them on my fence. Every little bit helps. Also, if I see a cow pattie on the way to the blind, I make sure to step in it.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Never been busted due to scent. I wear scentlock pants, jacket and boots. Spray my undies, socks, hat, croakies, and undershirt with dead down wind. Also I hang my cloths in a tree the night before/when I'm not hunting. 

Make sure to stick your cloths in the dryer the day before on high heat for an hour. 

I've heard people that hunt box blinds/ground blinds usually like to wear all black to try and match the inside of the blind. Try that out and just spray yourself with some dead down wind.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Personally I don't think you can trick a deer's nose. Be as clean and scent free as possible, but you must use wind to your favor. Rubbing up against branches or anything while walking in leaves a trail, as will leather boots. Rubber boots with your pants legs inside helps a lot.


This


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son learned a lesson this past w/e, the rope he pulls his bow up with was left hanging down, a hog headed to his feeder passed within 5yrds of stand caught wind of the rope, went on alert and left the same way he came. Had a doe comming in and he remained seated, when he made his mind up to shoot he could not stand for shot. I've told him about both and he sure didn't want to hear I told you so twice BUT he did.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

I hunt in Hallettsvile and Cotulla. The best scent control is all the above. Earth Scent Wafers, and Earth Scent cover up spray along with everything else mentioned is what works best for me. Use the cover up spray before and during your hunt along with a scent wafer in each window. For me , I have found that using unnatural scents like vanilla, Apple ... Spook the deer but that is only my experience. Good Luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I trapped for years, when you can fool a coyote into putting his foot in a 5" circle with a leg-hold trap in the 5" circle, you can also get a deer to do the same PERIOD using scents. I'm not going to sit here and say I've never been busted but learned things every time. I've been busted using > vanilla, fox urine, doe urine, only a time or 2 with coyote urine, it wasn't the coyote urine, it was cigarette smoke both times it was in the eve when the thermal currents brought my scent down and the deer came from downwind. I use coyote urine most every time I hunt for both a cover scent and as a scent post, the scent post WILL put a deer where you want it for a shot. I have shot several deer with their head stuck in a scent post. I also will use a 'lure' type scent for bucks as 'doe in heat' or 'dominate buck' lure. I stand by my statement on trapping coyotes and doing the same with deer....


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*Fix up the blind*

The posts above give you what you need to know on scent control. One thing that hasn't been discussed is the stand. If you are up in the air 16-20 feet that's great, it helps a lot. But if not hunt in as air tight of a box as you can. Where I hunt there are few tall trees and none in locations I want to hunt. Years ago I made a 6' x 6' box blind with one long and short window facing the feeder. It sits on the ground. I took great pains to seal all joints and make a door with overlap and weatherstrip. I strategically placed brush so deer could not walk close to by the blind to get to the feeder. In 6-7 years of hunting this blind I cannot remember getting winded no matter how strong or which direction the wind was from. Now I also use the personal scent control methods already mentioned, but a good and tight box blind will work wonders. Without cracks to allow wind to blow your scent around I guess it just stays inside the box.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

I use Dead Down wind, works great for me.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I use DDW products also. Clothes wash, body/hair soap, deodorant, scent free clothes bag, and spray. Works pretty good. Play the wind always.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Copenhagen Long Cut.........just kidding Dead Down Wind and the wind


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

most of us do a combo of things all listed in the other post. I tromp in cow mess also seems like it helps! 

A buddy got one of those Ozonacs (sp) but I haven't got a report on how good it works? 
They are about $400 and just another thing to carry around and keep the battery charged.

Personally I like to keep it simple try to keep the wind to your face and have several different stands to utilize the wind to your advantage. It isn't always possible and nothing works every time!
If it did there probably wouldn't be any deer left to hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Definitely hunt the wind and manage scent. 

good notes from above. 
Try not to touch anything with your hands on the way in as well.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> Definitely hunt the wind and manage scent.
> 
> good notes from above.
> Try not to touch anything with your hands on the way in as well.


AND wear a pr of rubber boots....I love my Lacrosse boots


----------

